# have successful oc of 3.7 on my E8400 :D



## rockythepirate (Oct 6, 2008)

currently o'c to 3.7 with a small cpu voltage increase from 1.225
to 1.250 and fsb @ 1.2 


but cant seem to get it higher then that even if i bump fsb to 1.4 volt and cpu to 1.3 ;.; 

any suggestions ?


----------



## Arretu (Oct 5, 2008)

are you using stock cooling?

a mate of mine got his to 3.9 using a non-stock cooler. Ill ask him about it and report back in a day or 2.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. Have you checked that it isn't your RAM holding you back? Relax the timings and bump down the FSB:RAM ratio for a lower frequency. Otherwise you might have hit the top end for your particular setup, keep in mind not all CPUs can OC to the same clock speed as some samples are better than others.


----------

